# Assorted Fingertricks for F2L "Stoplight" Case



## teller (Nov 24, 2011)

One of these turns up almost every solve. Here is not an exhaustive list, but it shows several different approaches to the case:







*M U' R' F R U M'*






*R B L U' L' B' R'*






*M' U R U' r' U' R U R'*






*r U R B' R' U' r'*






*R U' R' r U' r' U2 r U r'*






*L' U L (F R U2' R' F')*






*R' U2 M (U R U' R' U' r)*






* Music used with kind permission from Devin Townsend
Album: Ghost
Track: Blackberry
URL: http://www.hevydevy.com/music/ghost/
Copyright © 2011 HevyDevy Records


----------



## Dennis (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow, amazing. I really like your videos Teller. Must try when I get home from work.


----------



## peterbone (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah, I do most of those. Although for the 5th one why not just do the mirror of the 6th and save 2 turns?
Also, if you have algs that aren't on the F2L wiki page, can you add them? Thanks.


----------



## Godmil (Nov 24, 2011)

Damn it Teller, you've done it again.
Now I need to go and learn more awesome algs


----------



## Dacuba (Nov 24, 2011)

Great work!
keep doing this stuff


----------



## whauk (Nov 24, 2011)

not specifically a "finger trick". but i sometimes prefer this completely 2gen (R,U-gen) algo:
R' U2 R' U R' U' R U2 R


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 24, 2011)

For the second case, I do

y' R' U R U2 y R U R'


----------



## teller (Nov 25, 2011)

Dennis said:


> Wow, amazing. I really like your videos Teller. Must try when I get home from work.



Thanks! Interesting blog you've got there...I looked at your F2L permutation diagrams but I couldn't quite follow them. I like the idea though--promoting "know-ahead" over "look-ahead." 



whauk said:


> not specifically a "finger trick". but i sometimes prefer this completely 2gen (R,U-gen) algo:
> R' U2 R' U R' U' R U2 R


That's pretty neat. Watching what it does gives me a headache--the whole right side comes out, cross piece and all! Waaaah!!!



TheMachanga said:


> For the second case, I do
> 
> y' R' U R U2 y R U R'


Two cube rotations for one case, very expensive!

Here are a couple of interesting outtakes:






*F (R U R' U') S R' f'*






*F2 (R U R' U') F' U F'*

I didn't shoot these because I don't use them. I mean, I started using them, but they didn't stick. I like the sexy move in there, and I had high hopes for the S turn, but it's just in a bad spot. Unfinished cases...


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 25, 2011)

teller said:


> Two cube rotations for one case, very expensive!



Well, its only one, because the first one is in the beginning.


----------



## Thorsten (Nov 26, 2011)

I never learned Algorithms for F2l, but these "stoplight" cases are my worst cases, because i need at least one cube rotation and many moves to put them in.
So i will learn these algorithms, thanks!


----------



## Goosly (Nov 26, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Well, its only one, because the first one is in the beginning.


 
That doesn't make sense. If you get the second case with blue on front, and you really do y' R' U R U2 y R U R', then you did two rotations for 1 case.


----------

